# Yeast Thread



## haysie (24/9/10)

Doc n Dane a dedicated yeast forum is asked for. Time and time again we get "of the week". Its not enough to cater for new brewers using the underlid yeast, the first time wet yeast users, the slanters, the slurries, the splitters. ITS HUGE!! The lousy offering of "yeast of the week" doesnt cut it. 
2 yeasts got a mention in 4 weeks, very boring ones at that. Us punters want a yeast forum not a "of the week". Yeast is huge and a dedicated forum is warranted. Without yeast the recipe DB is nothing!

edit, i tried to find a recent yeast post re. counts and it was all to hard. Hence I posted this.


----------



## Bribie G (24/9/10)

Yes when I started off, it took me months and months to get to grip with US-05, Wyeasts, Nottingham etc and I usually had to go off to manufacturer's sites overseas to get a handle on things. Also yeast is universal whether you are doing All grain, partials, extracts or want to enhance a kit brew. This is a craft site, and not having a yeast sub forum is a bit like a woodworking site ignoring chisels.


----------



## dth (25/9/10)

The brewer makes the wort, the yeast makes the beer.

From US ale yeasts with their relatively neutral character, to English ale yeasts with their lovely esters. German weizen yeasts with the bananas and clove phenolics, Belgian strains with incredible diversity of flavours and aromas. Lager yeasts with their clean profile. Sour bacteria blends...

It is truly the one ingredient that can make a beer something truly spectacular.

Use the wrong yeast and your beer can still be a nice drop, but use the correct yeast (under the right conditions) and your beer will shine.


----------



## black_labb (29/9/10)

i like the idea of a yeast section. other ingredients to beer have fairly simple effects where yeast can be less predictable and relies on experience with different strains to create something great. there is also alot about culturing/storing/pitching quantities and temps ect.


----------



## Hatchy (29/9/10)

+1 for a yeast subforum. I was reading this thread when I saw this pop up in the latest threads box so I had to post here. I have been in a bit of a posting mood today though.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (29/9/10)

haysie said:


> Doc n Dane a dedicated yeast forum is asked for. Time and time again we get "of the week". Its not enough to cater for new brewers using the underlid yeast, the first time wet yeast users, the slanters, the slurries, the splitters. ITS HUGE!! The lousy offering of "yeast of the week" doesnt cut it.
> 2 yeasts got a mention in 4 weeks, very boring ones at that. Us punters want a yeast forum not a "of the week". Yeast is huge and a dedicated forum is warranted. Without yeast the recipe DB is nothing!
> 
> edit, i tried to find a recent yeast post re. counts and it was all to hard. Hence I posted this.



for what it's worth i think that's a great idea, i think it will make it easier :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (29/9/10)

I'd add support for this. There are some great yeast threads out there but combining them in one spot would be a really good idea. Obviously no need for a completely new section but a subforum in recipes and ingredients just for organisation and ease of finding.


----------



## Wolfy (29/9/10)

Yep, I said the same in the 'How would you improve AHB' thread (even make it a sub-forum of the 'Recipes & Ingredients' forum).
The main issue I see is moving all the existing yeast threads that are spread all over into the specific yeast forum.


----------

